# wedding cake decoration ideas



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

The season is coming, please post your favorite styles and flavors of wedding cakes.
I will be freelancing this season with wedding cakes and biscotti favors.
Can we share sources?
example, sugarflowersplus.com has beautiful flowers of gumpaste. I don't grow my fresh flowers for cakes and with three children and a working hubby, I don't have time to make sugar ones either. 
Let's share our best sources. 
Thanks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For my cake I had a dear friend make a chocolate chip sponge with cinnamon butter cream covered with rolled fondant. ribbon and fresh flowers adorned the three tier cake and I made the bride and groom of marzipan. They were dressed as we were. The wedding was in Feb so the heavy flavors were appropriate.


----------

